# Justin has a tumour



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

My gorgeous foster bunny, Justin, stopped eating earlier in the week. I took him back to rescue who cut his peg tooth at the front and gave me some critical care for him. I've been syringe feeding him that and pineapple juice but he still wouldn't eat any solid food so rescue took him to the vet this afternoon and the vet felt a tumour in his liver

The vet has given him a couple of injections to try and shrink the tumour. Justin will see the vet again on Tuesday which is the vet's usual day at rescue. 

Justin is still at rescue but they have said I can have him home if I think I can cope. I want him home so I can give him huge cuddles and make a big fuss of him but I don't know if it's fair to leave him until Tuesday if he won't eat before then. He is OK being syringe fed and even seems to enjoy the pineapple juice but I'd hate him to be in any pain.

On the other hand I want to give the injections a chance to work and not have him PTS when there might be a chance he could have a few more months of bouncing.

He is only young (as far as I know) and was abandoned with really bad teeth and an abscess and taken to rescue. He's had a tough life but is a wonderful, friendly and snuggly little fur child. I want to give him every chance, but don't want him to suffer.

I can 'phone tomorrow evening to see how he is and then decide if I want him home. I guess I can ask the owner of the rescue what he thinks is best for Justin.

I am really upset as I thought he just needed his teeth ground down again (which he has done occasionally) - I wasn't prepared for it to be anything so awful.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awww lumpy I am so sorry to hear this Justin sounds like a real sweetie, and I know how much you care for him. hopefully he is happy in himself at the moment, I'm sure he misses you though and even if it is just one pain free doped up day I'm sure he would rather spend it with you than anyone else! Fingers crossed he holds on for you *hugs* my thoughts are with you


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear this Lumpy! We all know how special Justin is to you! I really hope he pulls through and the injections work and shrinkhis tumour and that he is stays forever with you enjoying lots of cuddles!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear this, I recently lost one of my rabbits to a tumour and it was heartbreaking. I made the decision to keep giving steroid injections and give him as long as I could and he lasted another month before we decided to have him pts.

The important thing is to try and keep the weight on him as tumours waste them away. In the end my bun had lost all muscle in his back legs and couldn't stand by himself.

I definately think it was the best thing giving him a chance to fight as long as he could and he was spoilt rotten in his last few weeks so if you can I'd take him home and give lots of love and cuddles, I'm sure he'll appreciate it


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you guys. It is so wonderful to have this site to come to where people really understand. Most of my friends don't say it, but I can see them thinking 'it's only a rabbit!, why is she so upset?'

I was wondering if they could remove the tumour. Daisy (another gorgeous rescue bun, now at The Bridge) had a tumour which was removed and she lived a few months longer and died of something unrelated. She had a good quality of life as well - I'd never want to keep a fur child alive if s/he wasn't enjoying life.

I've e-mailed a friend of a friend who is a vet to ask her opinion. I just worry that Rescue may not consider an operation because of the cost involved but if that was the case I'd take Justin to my own vet and pay for the operation. He's only young (or that is what Rescue believe) and I want to give him every chance.

Thank you all so much for your understanding - I really appreciate it.

xx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Lumpy said:


> Thank you guys. It is so wonderful to have this site to come to where people really understand. Most of my friends don't say it, but I can see them thinking 'it's only a rabbit!, why is she so upset?'
> 
> I was wondering if they could remove the tumour. Daisy (another gorgeous rescue bun, now at The Bridge) had a tumour which was removed and she lived a few months longer and died of something unrelated. She had a good quality of life as well - I'd never want to keep a fur child alive if s/he wasn't enjoying life.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly how it was for me, you could see people thinking 'its just a rabbit' but everyone on here was really supportive and are really lovely!

It might be possible, its worth asking the question. They wouldn't consider it for my rabbit as he was 8 so unlikely to survive an op 

Let us know what they say


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I really hope he pulls through for you, I know he means the world to you. Fingers and toes crossed for Juston!

I hear the "its just a rabbit" phrase on a regular basis at the moment, because I'm not sleeping with the worry of foxy coming and really pestering OH's dad to let us have a dog to help look after the rabbits. He says it to me all the time "its only a rabbit if it IT dies IT dies" it really hurts hearing someone say that.


----------



## bambi2906 (Oct 23, 2009)

hi, i usually just read these post and not write on them however i have recently been throught this situation with my bunny so thought id comment. mine was healthy and then started bleeding in her urine took her to the vets and they put her on medicine and said it should stop it never so i tool her back again and they said they would try to xray her without having to give her an injection they then told me they couldnt see properly so they would have to put dye in her bladder. well because she was old i said no she wouldnt survive so they gave me medicine and let me leave with her. anyway the point to my story was she was fine and happy for another 5 months until i noticed she had got really thin even though she was eating so i took her to the vets and they put her to sleep. im so glad i never put her to sleep when she first started bleeding as she was happy for an extra 5 months. so just keep an eye on him.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

so so sorry to hear this, i hope he pulls through x


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Well Justin ate some grass at Rescue so I was allowed to bring him home. He had been staying in the lounge of the Rescue owner so I now have to keep him indoors. Not easy as I have a small house and eight cats. I've set a run up in the lounge but it's not ideal. I can't move his hutch indoors as it is far too big and heavy so I've found an old cat climber that has a sleeping part at the bottom and put hay in that, but so far Justin hasn't gone in it.

He doesn't look very happy really but Rescue said he has eaten a fair bit of grass and thought he was lively enough. They won't operate as it would be too invasive as the tumour is on a vital organ. 

I went to Pets at Home and got some yoghurt drop treats for Justin. I then went to Morrisons and was trying to think of food to tempt him. I remember someone on here saying parsley and basil was good so got some of those. He's loved the parsley but didn't seem impressed by the basil. Apart from that he hasn't eaten anything else.

I'm to take him back to Rescue on Tuesday so he can see the vet again. I just hope I'm not being cruel keeping him alive. It's sad he is indoors now as he can't see my other three bunnies. I work long hours so hope he doesn't get lonely. I can keep coming home every couple of hours to check on him though and I will move him to the study when I am working from home so he has some company.

Rescue said it was a good sign that he was eating again - even if it is just grass and some carrot peelings. He's drinking too. I hope he will eat a bit more tomorrow when he has settled back home. He must be wondering why he is indoors and not outside in his hutch and run. I'm going to leave the heating on low all night so the temperature remains constant for him.

He's had lots of cuddles since he's been home


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've just got back from work and Justin has eaten carrot peelings, parsley, wholemeal bread and grass, which is a good sign. He does look fed up though - I expect he's bored. I was thinking of letting the cats into the lounge to keep him company. They are fine with him when they are all outside. I may do it this evening when I am there to keep an eye on them all.

Does anyone know if I can give Justin mint? I've just been around Asda buying some more parsley and carrots to grate for him. I got some mint too but am not sure if it's OK to give it to him. He doesn't like the basil.

I am just hoping his tumour is shrinking. Gave him some reiki last night and will give him some more today. 

I so wish he could speak so I knew what he wanted me to do. I don't want to prolong his life if he is in pain. I asked Rescue and the guy said he didn't know and neither did the vet. Not very helpful - but honest!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, poor little thing. I do hope he isn't suffering too much. :crying: I know, you just wish they could talk and tell you if they're in pain. It's so difficult to tell with rabbits as they can't whine or meow like a cat or dog and retreat into themselves when they're in pain. Can you take him to a different vet for a second opinion? Doesn't sound like you're getting much helpful advice at the moment  and then at least you feel like you're doing something constructive for him and they might be able to offer some ideas.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes you can give mint, most buns love it.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

He's certainly eating  I think it's a result of the steroid injection he had. I just hope his tumour is shrinking too. I will try him on the mint, thank you.

It's difficult for me to take him to another vet as he is a foster bunny and rescue use their own vet, who is very bunny knowledgable. I can't even speak to the vet myself as he is only there from 1-4 pm on a Tuesday afternoon and if I take any more time off work I will find I no longer have a job. I had to go to rescue three times last week in work time and it takes over an hour each time as it's not near where I live and the traffic can be awful.

I will ask the rescue owner my questions and he can ask the vet and feed back to me. I've just been told to take it day by day. I'm going to watch the X factor and let Justin sit on the settee with me. He's been on his own all day, poor bunny, as I've been at work.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

When my Sugar had a tumour they said he wouldn't be in any pain, his was on his spine though. But i'd have thought they'd stop eating if they were in pain


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, Justin is certainly eating!! I guess it's the steroid injection giving him an appetite. He's had grass, dandelion leaves, parsley, mint, grated carrot, grated apple, kale, shredded spring greens and some wholemeal bread and yoghurt bunny treats. He isn't eating much hay, but then he never has done.

He does feel a bit thinner so I think he may be losing weight sadly.

I sat with him and Tigger (one of my cats) on the settee last night watching the X factor for a while. Today I spent quite a lot of time in the lounge keeping him company but am back to work tomorrow. I'm working during the day and the evenings this week so will just keep popping home every couple of hours to check on him and give him a cuddle.

He goes back to rescue on Tuesday so the vet can check him and see if the tumour has shrunk at all. I am so hoping it has.

Justin is still quite bouncy so I hope he isn't in pain.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Glad to hear your bun is eating... my bun doesn't have a tumour but is ill and it's frightening when they don't eat. Hope he's really perking up now...


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Justin has now stopped eating much. He is still having parsley and yoghurt drop treats and a little grass but that's about it. 

I have 'phoned rescue and said I want to be there when he sees the vet tomorrow as he will probably be PTS. I thought they may argue but they didn't and I am taking him at 3.00 pm. I am still hoping there will be something they can do, but I know it is unlikely.

I've bought him some vet bed and he's snuggled on that now. I am working again this evening but when I get in I will spend some time with him. I've taken tomorrow afternoon off work so I can be with him before he goes to the vet. My Manager was totally unsympathetic when I told her why I wanted the time off. Some people really don't understand how important fur babies are.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I'm sooo so sorry to hear that. Poor little bunny. At least he has you to give him lots of cuddles and he knows that he is loved. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Hugs to you and Justin. xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry ur manager is crap, I know that feeling. It really doesnt help on top of already feeling down. Fingers crossed he perks up and gets some more time with u.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm confused now as Justin is eating again. Not as voraciously as over the weekend but a fair bit. He's even had some rabbit food this morning as well as grass, parsley and spring greens. 

I wonder if he's bored and lonely. He was out in a large run with my other three bunnies. He is not bonded yet but if he felt like it he would jump out of his own run and join the others. Some days he did, some days he didn't, but even if he didn't he could see them and they rubbed noses through the wire. Now he's in a run in my lounge on his own. I work long hours - evenings as well as days - so can't spend that much time with him.

When I got in last night I sat with him on my lap and we had big cuddles. Then I put him on the floor outside the run and he went bounding around the room, snuffling into everything. I had to put him back in his run as I have lots of wires and unsafe bunny things in the room. He was much more active when I was sitting in with him - but then I worry that that is because he is in pain and can't settle.

I will go by what the vet recommends. I am too emotionally involved to know what is best for Justin. I don't want him to suffer, but I don't want him to be PTS prematurely either. I keep asking him what he wants but he just looks at me with his gorgeous eyes and I melt.

Please send lots of healing vibes to Justin for this afternoon when he goes to the vet.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I took Justin back to rescue to see the vet. He said that the tumour hasn't gone down at all - but then it hasn't grown either, which indicates the injection may have started working. He said that if I was OK with it, he'd give Justin another week before calling time. I was so relieved. He also said that Justin may feel nauseus but wouldn't be in any pain, which made me feel so much better. 

If he is still around next Thursday I have to take him back. If he stops eating again or seems to get worst then I will have to take him back earlier and will have him PTS.

I've just been and bought him a ball and put some milk and yoghurt drops inside and hopefully when he realises if he plays with the ball, treats come out, he will start being a bit more active. 

I asked if he could go outside and the vet said he will feel the cold more now but it is up to me. It's pouring here so I won't put him out now, but will see how it is tomorrow.

I know it is only a stay of execution and that Justin will eventually have to go to Rainbow Bridge, but hopefully not for a while yet. He can have lots more cuddles in the meantime. He just got quite stroppy with me when I was trying to clean his run out with a dustpan and brush - which I think is a good sign 

The staff at rescue were lovely as they love Justin too. I think he was at rescue quite a while before I fostered him. He's a real little character.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

keep fighting Justin


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm glad to hear you have some extra time with little Justin. I'm sure he'll be grateful for all those extra yoghurt drops. Yum yum! I hope he picks up - at least all the extra time he has with you will be happy and hopefully pain free now. Bless him.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you all for your support.

I went to my local 24 hour Tesco last night and managed to buy the last pack of carrots with tops on (organic, no less) so Justin is enjoying the green tops. I also got lots more parsley and some cucumber, but he's not so impressed with that.

He isn't very good at using his litter tray and my lounge is beginning to smell like a zoo sadly, although I clean it up throughout the day when I pop home to check on him.

I'm still undecided about whether to put him outside as I know I can't keep changing my mind. If he goes out, he will have to stay out and I think it's going to get colder again.

If I thought he may be around for a few months I would get another rescue bun to bond with him indoors but I don't want to do that and then the new one be all alone - although I could then bond her with my outdoor three I guess.

I'm going to try and let him out downstairs when I am in, rather than just confined to his run. He can get a bit more exercise then.

He seems OK in himself and looks alert and interested so hopefully I am doing the right thing in carrying on. I feel a lot better after the vet reassured me yesterday that Justin isn't in pain. He is the rabbit rescue vet and has been for years so I think he knows a lot about bunnies.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad to hear that Justin is still fighting!

With my Sugar the steroid didn't shrink the tumour but just stopped it from growing which is fine. As long as he keeps eating I'd continue to give him the chance to fight. In the end Sugar lost so much weight he grew weak (although he was still eating tonnes!) 

Really pleased that you've given him a chance, I'm sure he really appreciates being given the chance and will def be enjoying being spoilt rotten!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Sending lots of vibes for Justin xx


----------

